# yeast diy co



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

so i want to do some ghetto CO diy. the search on this forum blows hard... 
the only thing i can picture on doing it is puttin a lil water,yeast, and suger in a two liter with a tube commin out goin into the water. basicly what i did in the ol' grow room days...


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> so i want to do some ghetto CO diy. the search on this forum blows hard...
> the only thing i can picture on doing it is puttin a lil water,yeast, and suger in a two liter with a tube commin out goin into the water. basicly what i did in the ol' grow room days...


Sounds Like you've already got it!

Most common mixture seems to be to add 2 cups of sugar and 1/2 TSP of yeast to 4-6cups of water in a 2L bottle. (mine is up to where the coke label is.)


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

just google it becase i have before and found plenty of info

also if you add lots of sugar and not much yeast you will have a smaller supply that will last much longer 
and if you do tons of yeast and not much sugar you will have a large supply but for only a short time

so you can find a general recipie then slightly modify it to suit your needs


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

k, i got it setup... and its bubblin, i put it on my powerhead to diffuse it better.

eh?


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

how long will this last also...


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Are you using the strand of yeast Sacharomycese compressus that is not too difficult to distinguish from Sacharomyces rhombeus from the old texts but was made a spectacle as of recent? The extra / or less alcohol should get your fish going pretty good.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

ummmm anyone else cconfused on what the hell this guys tryin to say


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

lol yeah. 
A standard mix for the yeast/sugar ratio is about 1 tsp of yeast to 2 cups of sugar. Make sure to clean out your container very well before hand. And it is a good idea to "activate" the yeast before dumping it into your 2ltr. 
To do this you want to put some water around 100 deg but no more then 115deg or you will kill the yeast. Put an air stone and an air pump in the cup you are activating it in to aerate it. So you want to give it some good air and give it time to reactivate before dumping it in your 2ltr. so leave it in the cup for about 10 min. 
To the 2ltr fill it about 1/2 way with water also at about 100 deg. add the sugar cap it and shake it so it dissolves well. then add your yeast. this will get you decent bubbles for about 2 weeks. If it gets cold in your fish room you may want to find a way to keep the bottle warmed as the yeast will produce more consistently if you keep them warm.

Also make sure you have a catch can or seperator inline from the bottle to the tank. so that you don't get any yeast sludge trickling into the tank.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> so i want to do some ghetto CO diy. the search on this forum blows hard...
> the only thing i can picture on doing it is puttin a lil water,yeast, and suger in a two liter with a tube commin out goin into the water. basicly what i did in the ol' grow room days...


2 packets of yeast, and 3 cups of sugar, and fill the rest up with luke-warm water up to the curved part of the bottle. WARNING: do not shake, or heat this up. will explode. mine exploded into my tank through the tubing. (this CO2 should last about 2- 3 weeks)(air diffuser for best results.)


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Im just curious as to what you guys are even talking about? What are you using the yeast and stuff for? Sorry for interupting


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

angeli697 said:


> Im just curious as to what you guys are even talking about? What are you using the yeast and stuff for? Sorry for interupting


Aquatic plants benifit from the addition to CO2 into the tank. The cheapest way of adding CO2 is making a yeast/sugar mix that produces CO2 as a byproduct in a sealed container and directing the CO2 to the tank via tubing.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

pretty much yeast bacteria eats sugar and the product is co2 so its in a popbottle and the only way out is through an airstone in the aquarium so it dispecses in the water and like land plants aquatic plants also benifit from co2

when will it run out?...

like i said earlier after the sugars gone it will run out 
if you put alot of yeast with a tiny bit of sugar it could be used up (produces a lot of co2) in a couple days but if you do lots of sugar and a tiny bit of yeast it will produce less co2 but could last past a month


----------



## plantbrain (Jul 3, 2007)

I have a historic al reference from 1962 on using this method for aquatic plant growth in the hobby.
Amazing it took 40 years almost to gain popularity!

One thing you can do, is to modify the diffusion method rather than trying to control the source of the gas to add it to your tank.

This allows the yeast to grow normally and you adjust the flow/diffuser to match the tank's needs.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Here is a link on how to build a system that is low cost but effective.
http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html#3

Has some good info.. Hope this helps.

R.T.


----------

